# How to ruin a GS/3



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

In my opinion this machine looks AWFUL! The wood I would be happy enough with (as long as it is sustainable) but the copper plating on everything, IMHO looks dreadful!

Still .. if you have £5,000 to spare it may suit ... perhaps something for @dfk41 to consider?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291663468992?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

David


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I feel sick..


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I like it a lot, especially since it could double up as a packing crate if ever you were caught short. I bet you it does not do 5k....maybe one to watch...LOL


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

its umm... differently.

also states he has an ek to sell


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

seen a lot worse on here.

Not to my own taste, but thank god we don't all like the same things!

Looks like he is selling his stumpy EK43 LE as well.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Current bid is up to £26.... Damn


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

5K....chuckle


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What GS3 and Ek members do we have on here based in London?

Although after this thread i would imagine they would not pop up now anyway....


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Eric has an EK LE - but I'm not sure about the GS3 - he is a Speedster boy I think


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

copper, wood .... on paper that sounds nice, in reality ? .... well its not my cup of tea .. err coffee


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

not a fan

The chrome / gold / copper really clashes

And he paid good money to make it look that bad


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

NickdeBug said:


> Eric has an EK LE - but I'm not sure about the GS3 - he is a Speedster boy I think


AND he is in Liverpool AND he does have a Speedster!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Quite like it.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Buy it.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> Quite like it.


Better go to Specsavers ... @Mrboots2u ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> Better go to Supersavers ... @Mrboots2u ?


better off going to Specsavers


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> better off going to Specsavers


Damned autocorrect!!!!! Edited!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Buy it.


I wouldn't pay 5k for it and if I was going to have a custom gs3 it would be done my way


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> Better go to Specsavers ... @Mrboots2u ?


If the price is right i d have it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I wouldn't pay 5k for it and if I was going to have a custom gs3 it would be done my way


Would that be the " high way "


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Wonder what reserve price has been set on this ??

Ian


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Would that be the " high way "


Custom decal

View attachment 18815


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Should be easy enough to remove the plating, should it sell for a bargain.

I would guess his reserve is pretty close to his BIN price tho.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

All I can say, looking at that and what I take to be a Pullman tamper, is that money and taste are not natural bedfellows (at least, having one is no guarantee of the other). Then again maybe that's why he's selling it? Got a bit carried away with "I'll make it unique" and thought "Gadzooks! What have I done?"


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I quite like the wood,, if that had been the only thing they'd done to customise it I think it would look much better.

Can only imagine its a nightmare to keep clean


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> money and taste are not natural bedfellows



View attachment 18817


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I agree

Fancy putting an Audi badge on a lovely paint job like that! Some people!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Does that car belong to the boss of Stabilo Boss, purveyors of highlighter pens to the clerical classes?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 18817


Your just gutted it's not highlighter orange


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That's pastel orange to you


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

if that was on a Lambo, that colour would be acceptable .... I mean, this looks great










or perhaps the GS3 just needs some eagles on it


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

h1udd said:


>


Looks like a Greco/Russian orthodox altar.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Looks like a Greco/Russian orthodox altar.


with a built in coffee station


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Looks like a Greco/Russian orthodox altar.


I thought it looked like something that might have been used in a popular gentleman's club in 1940's Berchtesgaden.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Oi wouldn't know about dat sir.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

This looks like one I've seen before. Really think it's a bit OTT with that much copper.

He wants £1250 for the EK and is selling it as he has bought the LE version.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The ek is sold


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> The ek is sold


Ah, but to whom?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Ah, but to whom?


Derek?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Unless Clive got it?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Be interested to know why the sale


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes Row said:


> Be interested to know why the sale


See post 36 (Risky)

Not sure how he knows though - have we outed him?! Secret GSer with a copper fetish? Alter-ego "Dodgy"? ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Unless Clive got it?


Not me


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Biddings up to over 2 grand now


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

£2150 and reserve is still not met.

As the LSOL guessing game is finished, anyone willing to guess what's the reserve price and what's the final price going to be?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This is great the value of my mp keeps rising!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> See post 36 (Risky)
> 
> Not sure how he knows though - have we outed him?! Secret GSer with a copper fetish? Alter-ego "Dodgy"?


I just messaged the seller


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ah, the simplest explanation is always the most plausible (but least entertaining hehe)


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> This is great the value of my mp keeps rising!


Hopefully my AV as well ......


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Eeek


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavidBondy said:


> Hopefully my AV as well ......


Like you would ever sell that


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

At least he hasn't stone clad it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The reserve price is now reduced. Odd.....is he panicking with so long to go or perhaps he wants to deal off eBay?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

How do you know its reduced?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> The reserve price is now reduced. Odd.....is he panicking with so long to go or perhaps he wants to deal off eBay?


Are you going for it?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Because I have bid on it.....not really seriously.....just to watch it sail along.........has anyone had an answer from the guy yet? my radar is starting to twitch on this one......is it what it seems?



Dylan said:


> How do you know its reduced?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Because I have bid on it.....not really seriously.....just to watch it sail along.........has anyone had an answer from the guy yet? my radar is starting to twitch on this one......is it what it seems?


He replied to me quickly when I asked how much for the EK and why he was selling that (because he bought the LE version).

You are correct on the reserve price being changed:


DateTimeRevised Information20-Jan-1618:11:15 GMTSee Description

Reserve Price

Thought it looked familiar, obviously not the same machine but the one below belongs to a coppersmith who I think takes making things out of copper a bit too far.

https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t51.2885-15/s320x320/e35/11378956_1603301606591670_809745359_n.jpg

This is only the second copper body one I've seen. Would have thought whoever made it would have shown it off a bit as such a unique piece but I don't seem to be able to find any other pictures of this eBay one online.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

call me daft, but when I sell something i try to put as much info in to the advert as possible. Certainly how old it is, if it has been serviced properly and that is a must for LM machines. I appreciate that not everyone is the same asme, but last year I uncovered 2 fraudulent sales involving GS 3's and both answer like this.....on face value it looks ok but think about it anomy radar twitches......did the EK ever exist?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> call me daft, but when I sell something i try to put as much info in to the advert as possible. Certainly how old it is, if it has been serviced properly and that is a must for LM machines. I appreciate that not everyone is the same asme, but last year I uncovered 2 fraudulent sales involving GS 3's and both answer like this.....on face value it looks ok but think about it anomy radar twitches......did the EK ever exist?


Also a quick look on HB suggests obtaining the serial number is crucial as there have been a large number of revisions to the GS/3 over the years and you probably wouldn't want an older one unless the price was very good.


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

The EK does exist because it's now in my house 

Picked it up from him today and saw his EK43LE, which I am extremely jealous of. He runs an awesome little cafe called Tamp coffee bar in Chiswick and he's a really nice guy. I'm sure the machines legit (I think it's in his house not his shop so I didn't see it). If you're interested in the machine you should go ahead and bid.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

There we go. Crisis averted.

Well done alexferdi. A great deal and a conspiracy laid to rest in one post.

Hats off to you sir.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

alexferdi said:


> The EK does exist because it's now in my house
> 
> Picked it up from him today and saw his EK43LE, which I am extremely jealous of. He runs an awesome little cafe called Tamp coffee bar in Chiswick and he's a really nice guy. I'm sure the machines legit (I think it's in his house not his shop so I didn't see it). If you're interested in the machine you should go ahead and bid.


Thanks for that alex....ebay is a den of iniquity these days! I really don't fancy it as it is just a GS3 that you can buy new for £3750 with a bit of wood and copper. I can imagine the copper is a bugger to keep clean and it is a marmite machine, looks wise

but thanks for clearing that up and congrats on your purchase!


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Thanks for that alex....ebay is a den of iniquity these days! I really don't fancy it as it is just a GS3 that you can buy new for £3750 with a bit of wood and copper. I can imagine the copper is a bugger to keep clean and it is a marmite machine, looks wise
> 
> but thanks for clearing that up and congrats on your purchase!


No worries. Just thought it useful for people to know it's not a scam ad.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

PPapa said:


> £2150 and reserve is still not met.


Now at £2,600 and looks like its higher than the reserve


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Hmmm, I always try and get my ebay sales finishing at 7am on a Tuesday.

Always guaranteed a good crowd!

p.s. the above might contain traces of sarcasm. I am really sorry.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Hmmm, I always try and get my ebay sales finishing at 7am on a Tuesday.
> 
> Always guaranteed a good crowd!
> 
> p.s. *the above might contain traces of sarcasm. I am really sorry.*


Might it? Really? I am shocked!

Oh and...

Are you? Really? I believe you... No No... honestly I believe you!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Double or nothing ??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/La-Marzocco-Strada-EP-2-Group-Coffee-Machine-/172067458909?hash=item2810050f5d:g:McQAAOSwUV9WnRNP

Personally I like this more


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

grumpydaddy said:


> Double or nothing ??
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/La-Marzocco-Strada-EP-2-Group-Coffee-Machine-/172067458909?hash=item2810050f5d:g:McQAAOSwUV9WnRNP
> 
> Personally I like this more


Oh yes. But can't see that going for a song.

@jeebsy, upgrade time?

@alexferdi did he say why he was selling the GS3?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

risky said:


> Oh yes. But can't see that going for a song.
> 
> @jeebsy, upgrade time?
> 
> @alexferdi did he say why he was selling the GS3?


Time to get my kidney on eBay


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Time to get my kidney on eBay


Lol you need £s not pennies

Scottish Kidney for sale

One very hard life


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I remember hearing about someone who tried to sell their soul on ebay. Slightly soiled!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

My input now that I have 20 posts so could come and view this thread!

I put an offer in for that EK43, but by the time I went back with a 2nd it had already sold. Drat. haha.

Would it be hard to remove the copper plating? I'd be bidding on this if it was standard without a doubt.

That forementioned Strada is also on my radar, something I plan on bidding on, but after speaking to the owner I believe they are definitely looking for around £6k + vat which is a bit more than I'd probably go to!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I wanted to take a look at how much does a kidney cost (apparently that seemed a lot more interesting than simulating plane crashes, which I should be doing right now). I regret doing it, it's cruel business for some.

Still interested to see for how much it sells.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> I remember hearing about someone who tried to sell their soul on ebay. Slightly soiled!


Was it the R model?

Sorry!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Stevie said:


> Would it be hard to remove the copper plating? I'd be bidding on this if it was standard without a doubt.


It can be done. The metal underneath may become quite damaged in the process though so you might need to look at powder coating it, rather than the stainless steel look of the original.

Personally I prefer these powder coated black or white. Especially when they have custom wood work.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

No one showing their hand yet on this one.

You can always flog the copper to a scrap dealer and use the wood for kindling.


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

risky said:


> Oh yes. But can't see that going for a song.
> 
> @jeebsy, upgrade time?
> 
> @alexferdi did he say why he was selling the GS3?


He said he had bought some other machine called a San remo or something which was much better


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

might just bid this up as top bidder has two bids in!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

besides that wood would look nice on mine


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

£2760: boom.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Did anyone get themselves a one-of-a-kind coffee machine then?


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Such a shame about the finish. If standard I would have paid £2760


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

jonc said:


> £2760: boom.


Did you win it then? If so congrats on a way better deal than even the EK then!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

What do we think of the price then?

Bearing in mind no idea of age or condition of machine or what sort of life it's had.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

If you read the description on the listing then the seller talks about condition/usage.

If I were him I would be disappointed with the seller price - especially after approx. 15% fees deducted by ebay/paypal.

It just goes to show, customisation rarely adds value as it simply reduces the pool of potentially interested buyers


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> If you read the description on the listing then the seller talks about condition/usage.
> 
> If I were him I would be disappointed with the seller price - especially after approx. 15% fees deducted by ebay/paypal.
> 
> It just goes to show, customisation rarely adds value as it simply reduces the pool of potentially interested buyers


disagree......this did the same money as a standard machine of its age. It was a piss poor advert. He only added additional info after people emailed him, asking for it. The machine was not photographed well and was manky. All these things add up and he got the price he deserved


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I said that "if I were him I would be disappointed with the seller (sic) price" - assuming he spent £4500 (or whatever) on the machine and £1500 on the customisation then a £2300 return would definitely go in the "disappointing" end of the scale.

I made no comment on what he deserved to get. I will leave that to higher authorities such as your good self.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> It just goes to show, customisation rarely adds value as it simply reduces the pool of potentially interested buyers


I was commenting on that part of your theory


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

We will agree to disagree then, as I stand by the "theory"


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If he had made a better job of the advert, he would have made a better price. As someone who in the past, has made a lot of kills by buying things advertised in the same ilk and done no more than re advertise them properly, then I think your theory is woffle


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

You are saying that he limited his potential market by producing a poorly constructed advert.

I am saying that he reduced his potential market by radically customising the machine so that it no longer appealed to general taste (as evidenced by the comments on this thread).

It's the SAME ARGUMENT. Fewer people interested = less return.

In this case both statements are probably correct. The timing of the auction will not have helped either as mentioned above.

In the meantime, please feel free to continue your coffee capitalist empire and let the rest of us know where we are going wrong. Maybe the poor chap should have stated "no offers".


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

sticks and stones

I don't feel threatened by you so don't feel the need to respond.....it is easier putting you on the ignore list


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Wording of adverts on the Bay is vitally important.

When I put an advert 'on' I am careful not to use generic photos or the ebay templates for similar items.

I take good clear photos & explain details about what I am selling.

Sometimes I point to the original manufacturer's description & I always indicate any damage/faults.

Never yet had to re advertise.

I think customised items do not always make the best prices.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Did anyone message him about the Ek?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Think a forum member bagged it for a very good price or am I dreaming??


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes a forum member beat me to buying the EK.

i would have bidded on this if it was standard. There are some mods that's are fine. A nice plain powder coat or the official LM side panels would have potentially added a bit of value but this was clearly 'to personal taste'


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes I was lucky enough to get The EK


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

alexferdi said:


> Yes I was lucky enough to get The EK


Congrats - there will be a next time I hope!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> I said that "if I were him I would be disappointed with the seller (sic) price" - assuming he spent £4500 (or whatever) on the machine and £1500 on the customisation then a £2300 return would definitely go in the "disappointing" end of the scale.
> 
> I made no comment on what he deserved to get. I will leave that to higher authorities such as your good self.


I didn't think anyone would be interested in my k30 for that reason but it went quickly enough and for a decent price.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

I 'upgraded' a technics SL 1200 mk2 (turntable) from stock and lost about £450 when I sold it, spent about £1300 and got back £800 inc postage to England.


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

What do people think about changing the EK43 to a short santos base. I think it sounds great but do you think there's a risk of devaluing it?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

twotone said:


> I 'upgraded' a technics SL 1200 mk2 (turntable) from stock and lost about £450 when I sold it, spent about £1300 and got back £800 inc postage to England.


What did you do to it



alexferdi said:


> What do people think about changing the EK43 to a short santos base. I think it sounds great but do you think there's a risk of devaluing it?


I'd be expecting extra for mine


----------



## alexferdi (Aug 4, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> What did you do to it
> 
> I'd be expecting extra for mine


Yeah I agree when you put money and work in and the result is almost identical to the EK43LE but I thought I'd float the question before taking the plunge.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

alexferdi said:


> Yeah I agree when you put money and work in and the result is almost identical to the EK43LE but I thought I'd float the question before taking the plunge.


Sure @jeebsy will confirm but I believe it's totally reversible.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

risky said:


> Sure @jeebsy will confirm but I believe it's totally reversible.


Lick of paint would be all that's required


----------

